
1985 Version of Biff Tannen in ‘Back to the Future Part II’ Based on D. Trump - nixass
https://www.slashfilm.com/in-back-to-the-future-part-ii-biff-tannen-is-donald-trump/
======
nixass
This aged badly:

However, no matter how anyone hates Trump opening his mouth in the political
arena and getting any traction as a real presidential candidate, the
comparison feels a little harsh. After all, while Trump may be arrogant and
insulting about a lot of things, it would take a lot for him to turn the
United States into a dystopian wasteland like alternate 1985 Hill Valley.

